

Show HN: Bloo.tk - I'm feeling lucky in a URL - zan2434
http://bloo.tk

======
dpcx
As a keyboard guy, if I can't hit enter and have it do it's thing (it looks
like a form) I'd be hard pressed to use it.

~~~
zan2434
See my other comment. But yes, I'll add the ability to click Go with enter.

------
zan2434
The front-page here is just to explain what it is. Use-case:you are sharing a
url that you know will be the first search result for a simple word, so you
just share <http://bloo.tk/simple+word>

------
floydenstein
I've been using
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnI=Im+Feeling+Lucky](http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnI=Im+Feeling+Lucky)
as a search engine in chrome.

------
tonydolore
Neat app. Any chance you might open source this?

------
apathetic
Site doesn't respond on my end.

~~~
zan2434
You might be hitting enter instead of clicking go. The form isn't actually a
form and I'm using JS to trigger the redirect on clicking the link, so the
default enter behavior isn't active.

------
new_test
I don't really understand it.

